# Nicht schließbare View?



## Nargaff (20. Aug 2008)

Hi,

wie kann man es denn bei Eclipse hinbekommen, dass eine View nicht geschlossen werden kann? Ich will ganz normale Tabs, ohne das x im Reiter.

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

Du kannst nur das Layout der Perspective auf 'fixed' setzen, aber dann kann keine View mehr geschlossen werden.


----------



## Nargaff (20. Aug 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Das ist nicht das was ich mir erhofft habe, aber es wird wohl gehen.

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## dzim (20. Aug 2008)

Wenn du die Views in der Perspective-Klasse einbindest und nicht über die Extensions, kannst du das setFixed(true) vor dem View der fest sein soll angeben, danach aber gleich wieder setFixed(false).
Dann ist nur der "geklammerte" View Fix - die anderen aber nicht.
Das war meine Erfahrung, als ich damit mal rumgespielt hab.


----------



## foobar (21. Aug 2008)

Man kann auch nur eine einzelne View als nicht schliessbar definieren. In deinem Layout machst du folgendes:


```
layout.getViewLayout(PerspectiveSwitcherView.ID).setCloseable(false);
```


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Sieh mal an, den kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## dzim (21. Aug 2008)

gut zu wissen! meine "klammer"-variante fand ich selbst nicht so toll


----------



## Nargaff (21. Aug 2008)

Danke, dann funktioniert ja alles so wie ich es haben will.

Gruß
Nargaff


----------

